# Cybill Shepherd Now an IBS Role Model Link



## Kevin A. (Dec 21, 2004)

Hey check out this little bit of info. News to me maybe others out there alredy knew. http://www.medicinenet.com/script/main/art...rticlekey=40038 Later Kev in Canada


----------

